#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  >  註冊失敗請看這裡

## Wolfy

由於系統還有點問題.
所以無法順利註冊.
可是資料都還在.

所以在問題修好之前
註冊後來這邊舉一下掌...
管理員會手動幫大家開通的.

----------


## 冰箱

註冊又失敗哩 (舉掌) ￣▽￣a

之前在野疆的時候也是失敗~

難道...難道...PHPBB討厭我 (抱頭)

--
所以麻煩手動開通囉^^" 十分感謝

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 註冊又失敗哩 (舉掌) ￣▽￣a
> 
> 之前在野疆的時候也是失敗~
> 
> 難道...難道...PHPBB討厭我 (抱頭)
> 
> --
> 所以麻煩手動開通囉^^" 十分感謝


剛剛幫你手動開通了  Welcome

----------


## 冰箱

可以登入了

非常感謝X3

----------


## 我是白狼

按下註冊後出現一般錯誤 emailxxxx orz.......
要麻煩一下幼狼大大囉qq~~

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 按下註冊後出現一般錯誤 emailxxxx orz.......
> 要麻煩一下幼狼大大囉qq~~


您好, 先幫您手動開通了
這個問題將會檢查一下

----------

不好意思,正常註冊之後還是沒辦法登入ㄟ,不知道什麼原因

我的ID是  "Mr大紅"   還請麻煩一下  :Embarassed:

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 不好意思,正常註冊之後還是沒辦法登入ㄟ,不知道什麼原因
> 我的ID是  "Mr大紅"   還請麻煩一下


您好:
已經手動為您開通帳號  :Very Happy:

----------

